
Goldman Sachs releases its own font, forbids criticism of Goldman Sachs with it - baylearn
https://boingboing.net/2020/06/24/goldman-sachs-releases-its-own.html
======
olliej
So to clarify, if I wrote an article with it, I'd be required to make a highly
visible jarring font change in each sentence I was criticizing them? :D

------
not2b
I hope the EFF or someone else will challenge them on this (do a brutal parody
of GS using the font, dare them to sue).

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23616255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23616255)

------
mc32
Has Bezos surreptitiously done that at the WaPo?

Bezos New Roman and Bezos Sans.

------
the_resistence
Destroyer of worlds

